# 9 primary flights



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a cock bird that only has 9 flights. I raised 5 young ones out of him and all 5 have 9 flights. My question is will these offspring also produce birds with only 9 flights?


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Would definitely be interested in seeing a pic!

Is the hen unrelated to him?

If the hen is unrelated, and all his young are 9-flighters, then I'd wager that the gene is dominant and their young would also be 9-flighters.

Put him with another (unrelated) hen and see what happens, that'll help the investigation.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes the hen is unrelated. Next season I will mate him to a different hen. I am trying to decide what to do with his young.


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

wolverine said:


> Yes the hen is unrelated. Next season I will mate him to a different hen. I am trying to decide what to do with his young.


Are the 9-flighters any slower than 10-flighters?

If it is genetic it may well spread through your loft if you keep breeding from these birds. Although, if is is dominant it will be easier to remove than a recessive gene.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

These are show birds.... not flying birds


----------



## ArcherPigeons (Sep 15, 2015)

Does your show breed standard allow for birds with 9 flights?

Still love to see a pic btw!


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

No it doesn't. ...standard calls for 10 flights


----------

